# Avenida con isleta/descanso en el centro



## Calambur

Hola, foristas:

Quisiera que alguien me ayude a recordar el nombre específico del sector central que tienen algunas avenidas, donde los peatones pueden detenerse. 
Me refiero a lo que se ve en esta foto (a veces son más anchos y tienen árboles o jardines, e incluso bancos).

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Calambur.

Por aquí se le llaman avenidas/calles con medianera. Como tú comentas, las medianeras pueden ser, como la de la foto o de varios metros con árboles y zona de paseo. El paseo central se llama medianera.

Saludos.


----------



## rgr

romarsan said:


> Hola Calambur.
> 
> Por aquí se le llaman avenidas/calles con medianera. Como tú comentas, las medianeras pueden ser, como la de la foto o de varios metros con árboles y zona de paseo. El paseo central se llama medianera.
> 
> Saludos.


 
En Santa Fé (Argentina) el paseo central con árboles se llama *bulevar*


----------



## Vampiro

“Bandejón central” por estos lares, Vivi.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Naticruz

Hola, Calambur:

Esto es lo que dice María Moliner en la acepción de

*CAMELLÓN*

*«3* Col., Guat., Méx. Espacio, a veces ajardinado y con bancos, que  separa las dos calzadas de una *avenida.»

Justo tu descripción, pero limitada a los tres países mencionados.

Un saludo cordial


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México les llamamos Camellones. Como dice Calambur algunos tienen árboles, otros sólo asfalto.


----------



## Naticruz

En el título *RAMBLA*, María Moliner indica esto:
 
«*3* En Barcelona y otras ciudades, *avenida o calle ancha con andén central para los viandantes.».
 
No sé si te ayuda. Un besito


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Calambur said:


> Hola, foristas:
> 
> Quisiera que alguien me ayude a recordar el nombre específico del sector central que tienen algunas avenidas, donde los peatones pueden detenerse.
> Me refiero a lo que se ve en esta foto (a veces son más anchos y tienen árboles o jardines, e incluso bancos).
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.



Como bien ha dicho romarsan, la imágen corresponde a una madianera, aunque yo he odído más veces la palabra *mediana*.

En el DRAE: 

mediana

*7.     * f. En una autovía o autopista, separación que impide el paso entre los carriles de dirección contraria.


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia se le llama "separador" pero como separador puede ser cualquier cosa se le adiciona la palabra vial, es decir, *separador vial*






separador vial


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Parece que en cada país le llamamos de manera diferente:

Medianera, mediana - España
Bandejón central - Chile
Camellón - México, Guatemala, Colombia
Rambla - Algunas ciudades de España
Separador vial - Colombia


----------



## romarsan

Como bien dice Toño, así lo he oído yo en España. Sólo quería comentar que alguien mencionó "bulevar" y también lo he oído cuando se refiere a medianeras/medianas con arbolado y zona de paseo.

Saludos.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Bulevar si es grande y se puede pasear por él y mediana si es como el de la foto.


----------



## andriubcn

Tal como ha comentado algún forero, para mi una rambla no es lo de la foto, ya que una rambla es como una mediana, pero más ancha y extensa por la que los peatones pueden caminar sin dificultad, como Las Ramblas de Barcelona por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
La cuestión es que yo una vez dije *bulevar*, y la persona con quien hablaba, "elegantemente", me corrigió, es decir, retomó la frase y cambió la palabra: _"claro, en el/la *......* de la avenida tal"_. Esa es la palabra que no recuerdo, y que me pareció perfecta (llevo años tratando de acordarme qué dijo).


----------



## rgr

Yo también pensé inmediatamente en *bulevar*, será porque iba a la escuela que quedaba en Bv.Gálvez en la ciudad de Santa Fe (Argentina). Yo tampoco me puedo acordar de esa palabra que dices, pero no es ninguna de las que te han sugerido en el foro. A lo mejor leyendo a E.Sabato (Sobre héroes..) la encontramos y ya nunca la dejaremos escapar.


----------



## oa2169

andriubcn said:


> Tal como ha comentado algún forero, para mi una rambla no es lo de la foto, ya que una rambla es como una mediana, pero más ancha y extensa por la que los peatones pueden caminar sin dificultad, como Las Ramblas de Barcelona por ejemplo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Si nos atenemos a la definición que da el DRAE de la palabra "rambla":

*rambla*: En Cataluña y otras zonas de Levante, calle ancha y con árboles, generalmente con andén central.

Fíjate que se refiere es a la calle y no al andén central, es decir, una rambla es una calle con anden central, no el anden central.Es más, puede no tener anden central ya que dice "generalmente". Como quien dice, es una calle ancha con árboles con o sin anden central.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, quien te corrigió tal vez pensaba en la acepción de "bulevar" como avenida bordeada de árboles (que para mí es la más común). Pero, según la RAE, también es "Paseo central arbolado de una avenida o calle ancha". 
En cuanto al de la foto, ¿no podría ser "arcén central"?


----------



## mirx

Calambur said:


> Hola, foristas:
> 
> Quisiera que alguien me ayude a recordar el nombre específico del sector central que tienen algunas avenidas, donde los peatones pueden detenerse.
> Me refiero a lo que se ve en esta foto (a veces son más anchos y tienen árboles o jardines, e incluso bancos).
> 
> Muchísimas gracias.


 
*Mira aquí,* Calambur. Lo mismo ya se había discutido hace tiempo, por ahí también hablan de burmas y medianas.


----------



## 0scar

En Argentina se llama *cantero central:*
http://www.google.com/search?q=obra en calle cantero central


----------



## MarieSuzanne

0scar said:


> En Argentina se llama *cantero central:*



Tal vez lo denominen así los arquitectos o ingenieros, pero yo jamás oí que se llamara de ese modo. ¿No le decíamos simplemente "refugio"?


----------



## Marxelo

Yo coincido con *bulevar*. Al menos siempre lo oí nombrar así.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá un bulevar no es la separación en sí, sino una avenida ancha que puede o no tener esa separación central.


----------



## Vampiro

Marxelo said:


> Yo coincido con *bulevar*. Al menos siempre lo oí nombrar así.


Curioso, estando tan cerca.
Un bulevar en Chile es otra cosa.
De hecho la palabra se escribe boulevard y es un espacio semiabierto, con tiendas, restaurantes, música en vivo, areas verdes, más restaurantes, más tiendas…
Más o menos lo que se ve en esta foto.
Acá no tenemos ningún problema y ninguna duda al respecto: de capitán a paje, moros y cristianos, ingenieros y taxistas, llamamos bandejón central al bandejón central.
Saludos.
_


----------



## 0scar

A veces el _cantero_ se llama _plazoleta_, especialmente si es muy ancho.  
Si la avenida es muy ancha y no hay cantero central, o el cantero es muy angosto, en las esquinas (único lugar por donde se puede cruzar)  hay un _refugio_. En el refugio también hay un semáforo.  

http://us.arqa.com/index.php/esp/pa...les-y-cantero-central-avenida-9-de-julio.html


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Camellón en México, como señalado.

Off topic. Por eso, en México, existe el animal más largo del mundo.
_El camellón de Insugentes_. (Insurgentes, una avenida que atraviesa la ciudad, que mide como 50 kilómetros)


----------



## normaelena

MarieSuzanne said:


> Tal vez lo denominen así los arquitectos o ingenieros, pero yo jamás oí que se llamara de ese modo. ¿No le decíamos simplemente "refugio"?


 
Algo semejante a _refugio_: *zona de seguridad*, si esta zona no es muy ancha, y el peatón la utiliza hasta poder cruzar al otro lado.



ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá un bulevar no es la separación en sí, sino una avenida ancha que puede o no tener esa separación central.


 
Opino lo mismo.


----------



## araceli

Calambur said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos por sus comentarios.
> La cuestión es que yo una vez dije *bulevar*, y la persona con quien hablaba, "elegantemente", me corrigió, es decir, retomó la frase y cambió la palabra: _"claro, en el/la *......* de la avenida tal"_. Esa es la palabra que no recuerdo, y que me pareció perfecta (llevo años tratando de acordarme qué dijo).




Hola:

Quizás *la alameda*.

Saludos


----------



## Kaxgufen

El espacio con pasto o embaldosado que separa ambas manos de una avenida, y tiene más o menos un tercio del ancho total, en mi ciudad se llama *rambla*. Algunas avenidas se ensancharon "para adentro" y esa rambla se ve reducida a un cordón del ancho de una baldosa.
La avenida de circunvalación tiene algo más que un tercio del ancho destinado a verde,  y ahí le decimos *parque.* 
En épocas de oscurantismo e intemperancia a las ramblas les decían "separadores encespados".


----------



## ACQM

Kaxgufen said:


> El espacio con pasto o embaldosado que separa ambas manos de una avenida, y tiene más o menos un tercio del ancho total, en mi ciudad se llama *rambla*.



En Cataluña también. Las Ramblas de Barcelona son una de las zonas más características y turísticas de la ciudad.


----------



## Kaxgufen

ACQM said:


> En Cataluña también. Las Ramblas de Barcelona son una de las zonas más características y turísticas de la ciudad.



Antes que lo diga otro y me haga enojar, me lo arranco yo mismo: ni parecidas.
Las ramblas barcelonesas son semejantes a nuestras peatonales. 
Algo así son nuestras ramblas: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jacaranda.jpg


----------



## Ludaico

Cuando esta franja central es estrecha y no apta para pasear, sino que tan solo algunos de sus tramos están habilitados para cruzar desde la acera de una de las calzadas a la acera de la calzada de sentido de circulación contrario, se la denomina *mediana*. Si es más ancha, permite el paseo a su largo y, además, en la mayor parte de ellas existen árboles, fuentes y bancos para sentarse, se denomina *bulevar* o *paseo central*. Esto es lo que yo conozco.


----------



## ACQM

Kaxgufen said:


> Antes que lo diga otro y me haga enojar, me lo arranco yo mismo: ni parecidas.
> Las ramblas barcelonesas son semejantes a nuestras peatonales.
> Algo así son nuestras ramblas: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Jacaranda.jpg



De acuerdo, es que no pude abrir la foto de la pregunta inicial de Calambur. 

Esa foto que tú pones es lo que en España se llama técnicamente un *refugio*, aunque los refugios de aquí no suelen tener árboles. Las *isletas* tienen la misma función pero están pintadas en el asfalto de la calzada, si son elevadas, como la de tu foto, se les llaman refugios.

Evidentemente las ramblas o paseos centrales son zonas peatonales anchas que se alargan toda la calle (que también se llama rambla o paseo).

PD Técnicamente la *mediana* es la que separa dos calzadas en autopistas y vías similares y no es apta como zona peatonal.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Según Julio Casares en su  _Diccionario ideológico_ considera sinónimos *avenida* y *bulevar* que define como "vía o calle ancha con árboles a los lados". 
También en este sentido define *vial*: "calle formada por dos filas de árboles u otras plantas". 
Pero en el DRAE actual se define *bulevar* en su segunda acepción como "paseo central de una avenida o calle ancha". No admite _cantero_ ni _bandejón_, ni _isleta_, pero sí *camellón* que localiza en Guatemala y México. 
También el Drae admite *refugio* que define en su quinta acepción como "zona situada dentro de la calzada, reservada para los peatones y convenientemente protegida del tránsito rodado".
*Mediana* sólo la define como la sección central que divide los carriles de una autovía o autopista y, por tanto, no apta para peatones.
*Eje* se define en el Casares y en el DRAE como "línea que divide por la mitad el ancho de una calle o camino u otra cosa semejante", y por su carácter de línea no sirve evidentemente para el tránsito de peatones.
Es decir académicamente se admiten en general *bulevar* y *refugio* y con localización geogáfica limitada _camelllón_. Tamnbién con localización geográfica (en la zona de sustrato catalán) admite *rambla*, pero como calle que contiene un paseo central no como denominación del paseo mismo.
Otras de las denominaciones que aquí se aportaron, todas con cambiios de significado totalmente naturales, _bandejón, cantero, paseo (central), isleta, parque.
_Uno de los agujeros del DRAE.


----------



## Ludaico

Creo que definir este espacio, cuando es ancho, como *paseo central*, no está nada mal.



> ...estaban los dos frente al Dancing Colón de las Ramblas y el murciano observaba con una viva impaciencia en la mirada a los siniestros jovenzuelos más o menos vestidos con cueros de brillo metálico que estacionaban sus motos sobre la acera y en el mismo *paseo central*, a ambos lados del banco que ellos ocupaban...
> (Juan Marsé. _Últimas tardes con Teresa_. España, 1966.)


[



> ...Le habían visto recorrer de abajo arriba el *paseo central* de la Florida, entrar por la calle del Prado...(Pérez Galdós. _España sin Rey_. España, 1908.)​


----------



## Maximino

En Chile se le llama ‘bandejón’ o ‘bandejón central’. El Diccionario de americanismos de la Asale dice respecto de ‘bandejón’, ‘camellón’, ‘refugio’ e ‘isleta’ :





> bandejón.
> I. 1. m. Pe, Ch. Separación entre dos vías de circulación. (bandeja).
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





> camellón.
> I. 1. m. Mx, Gu. Separación de suelo, estrecha y con elevación de bordillo, generalmente cubierta de tapiz vegetal, que deslinda los dos sentidos de circulación de una avenida o calle ancha.
> 2. Co. Vía pública generalmente amplia y poblada de árboles.
> […]
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





> isleta.
> I. 1. f. Ar. Grupo de árboles aislados en medio de la llanura. rur.
> II. 1. f. PR. Península donde se asienta la ciudad de San Juan. (islilla).
> III. 1. f. Pa. Separación de suelo, estrecha y con elevación de bordillo, generalmente cubierta de tapiz vegetal, que deslinda los dos sentidos de circulación de una avenida o calle ancha.
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





> refugio.
> I. 1. m. Bo, Ch, Ar, Ur. Techumbre de material ligero que se construye para cobijo de las personas que esperan un medio de transporte colectivo. ◆ refugio peatonal.
> […]
> a. ǁ  ~ peatonal. Ch, Ar, Ur. refugio, techumbre.
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española




Respecto de ‘avenida’ y ‘eje vial’ señala:



> avenida. (Calco del ingl.).
> I. 1. f. EU, Gu, Ho, ES, Ni, CR, Pa, Pe. En el ordenamiento vial de las ciudades trazadas en manzanas, vía que va de norte a sur y cruza perpendicularmente las calles.
> ▶ salir para la ~.
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





> eje.
> ■
> a. ǁ  ~ vial. m. Mx, Ec. Calle amplia por lo regular de trazado recto, que funciona como vía rápida.
> […]
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española




Sobre ‘bulevar’ dice que en Estados Unidos, México, Guatemala, Honduras, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Cuba y Puerto Rico se usa la grafía ‘_boulevard_’ con el mismo sentido de ‘bulevar’ (‘Calle generalmente ancha y con árboles’ y ‘Paseo central arbolado de una avenida o calle ancha’).




Saludos


----------



## jorgema

A ese espacio en medio de una avenida lo llamamos en mi país *berma central*, o simplemente *berma*. Veo que lo que el DRAE define como _berma _es algo completamente diferente.

Los otros términos aportados por los foreros no me resultan familiares (con la excepción quizás de _isleta_). Y me sorprende que el Diccionario de Americanismos señale que _bandejón _también se usa en el Perú, ya que hasta ahora no lo había conocido con ese sentido.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En la última edición del DUE viene *berma* en este significado de 'paseo central' como peruanismo. Y con el significado de 'arcén' (como en portugués) indica que se usa en Chile. El significado de 'espacio al pie de la muralla' es el origen evidente de los significados modernos de Chile y Perú (¿quizás con influencia del portugués de Brasil?)


----------



## Maximino

XiaoRoel said:


> En la última edición del DUE viene *berma* en este significado de 'paseo central' como peruanismo. Y con el significado de 'arcén' (como en portugués) indica que se usa en Chile. El significado de 'espacio al pie de la muralla' es el origen evidente de los significados modernos de Chile y Perú (¿quizás con influencia del portugés de Brasil?)




En Chile efectivamente se usa ‘berma’ con el sentido de una de las acepciones de ‘arcén’: margen a uno y otro lado de la calzada reservado para los peatones, para el tránsito de determinados vehículos no motorizados o para la detención de vehículos que han sufrido un desperfecto mecánico u otro evento no previsto.



Saludos


----------



## Marc Galicia

ToñoTorreón said:


> Parece que en cada país le llamamos de manera diferente:
> 
> Medianera, mediana - España
> Bandejón central - Chile
> Camellón - México, Guatemala, Colombia
> Rambla - Algunas ciudades de España
> Separador vial - Colombia


Recuerda Toño,  que tambien en México se les llama "Glorietas" y si son mas estrechas, bordillo o camellón, aunque en la peninsula, bordillo aplica más para el margen de una acera o piscina, y de hecho a las aceras se las llama banqueta, lo cual no viene al caso pero he escuchado a gente llamarle banqueta tambien. 🤷


ToñoTorreón said:


> Parece que en cada país le llamamos de manera diferente:
> 
> Medianera, mediana - España
> Bandejón central - Chile
> Camellón - México, Guatemala, Colombia
> Rambla - Algunas ciudades de España
> Separador vial - Colombia


----------



## Marc Galicia

XiaoRoel said:


> En la última edición del DUE viene *berma* en este significado de 'paseo central' como peruanismo. Y con el significado de 'arcén' (como en portugués) indica que se usa en Chile. El significado de 'espacio al pie de la muralla' es el origen evidente de los significados modernos de Chile y Perú (¿quizás con influencia del portugués de Brasil?)


Tambien en México he escuchado arcén,  aunque en ese caso va mas con el muro o semi-muro que separa a una carretera de alguna otra via de circulación


----------



## Marc Galicia

Marc Galicia said:


> Recuerda Toño,  que tambien en México se les llama "Glorietas" y si son mas estrechas, bordillo o camellón, aunque en la peninsula, bordillo aplica más para el margen de una acera o piscina, y de hecho a las aceras se las llama banqueta, lo cual no viene al caso pero he escuchado a gente llamarle banqueta tambien. 🤷


Tambien hay lo de calle ancha, cuando se refiere a una calzada corta con mediana y farolas...


----------

